# Angeln an der holländischen Grenze



## Flußkrebs (24. Juni 2012)

Das holländische Grenzgebiet bietet zahlreiche Gewässer, die geradezu schreien: Hier gibts reichlich Fisch!

Wie oft habe ich bei der Fahrt über die A12 bei Westervoort gedacht, hier wirst Du bald mal hinfahren und ein paar schöne Fische auf die Schuppen legen, dass ist jetzt 15 Jahre so gewesen. 

Da die Partnerin von meinem Angelfieber angesteckt wurde, aber selbst noch keinen dt. Fischereischein hat, wurde im letzten Urlaub der VISpas für uns beide geholt. 

Mit Hilfe vom www.visplanner.nl und GoogleMaps wurde eine schöne Angelstelle bei der Ijssel in Westervoort gefunden.
Also Tasche gepackt und los.
Zielfisch war Barsch, da Sie noch nie einen gefangen hat #c, (so Fische wie XXL Aal und Zander fängt sie nebenbei beim Flunderangeln an Schleusen in Nordholland). Ich selbst war auf Zander und Rapfen aus. 

Angekommen mussten wir feststellen, dass die ausgesuchte Strecke schon gut beangelt wurde- also zur Ausweichstelle bei Looveer am nahegelegenen Pannerdensch Kanaal. Hier gibt es einige schöne Buhnen, die erfolgsversprechend aussahen. Leider wurde aus dem ersehnten Barsch -geschweige denn Rapfen und Zander- trotz Tagesausflug nichts mehr- kein Zupfer, kein Nachläufer oder Anfasser- gesamtes Ködersortiment vom Gufi, Wobblern bis hin zu ASP-Spinnern, auch fingerlange Köfis und gezupfte Würmer brachten keinen Erfolg |kopfkrat 

Fazit: Ein seltenes 1:0 für Holland (Mann sind die nachtragend) :vik: UND

ich freu mich auf die nächste Begegnung! 

Euer Flußkrebs

P.S. Der nächste Trip ist schon in Planung


----------



## zanderzone (25. Juni 2012)

Moin!

So Is das mit der Ijssel! Is nicht einfach! Und Barsch ist sehr schwierig, fängt man recht selten! Aber Hauptsache ihr hattet einen schönen Tag! 
Und.. Nicht aufgeben!!


----------



## Flußkrebs (1. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der holländischen Grenze*

Heute wieder an der Ijssel bei Rhederlaag. Waren erneut auf Barsche aus. 

Angekommen konnten wir am Ufer einen toten 42er Barsch "bewundern"- mit durchtrennter Wirbelsäule. Vermutlich Propeller von einem Boot. Aber das machte Hoffnung. Auf Kunstköder lief nicht wirklich was, also kam der gute alte Wurm zum Einsatz. 

Beim Einholen meiner Posenmontage vergriff sich ein ordentlicher Hecht am Tauwurmbündel ca 1,5m vor meinen Füßen. Schön, erster Tag Schonzeit um und Hecht- den nimm ich doch dankbar an... DENKSTE!!!!

Rolle blockiert- zack- Schnur strafft sich und weg ist er- direkt vorm Kescher#q#q#q

Schönes Tier-da er eh wieder released werden sollte, hat er es eben selbst gemacht- Haken sauber gelöst.

Rollenbremse ganz aufgedreht, wieder richtig eingestellt und auf einwandfreie Funktion überprüft- alles gut- tja- die war wohl "eingerostet" #d.
Auf Grundel als Köfi an der "Hechtstelle" später einen großen (und vor allem fetten) Zander gehakt- Rolle blockiert bei der zweiten Flucht- zack und wech.....:r:r:r. 

Bis zu diesen Augenblick hab ich mich beim Angeln noch nie an meinem Gerät vergriffen- bis dahin. 

So blieb es bei vielen Grundeln und zwei schönen Bissen#c für mich, meine Partnerin hat endlich ihren ersten Barsch|supergri.
Hatte (trotzdem) einen schönen Tag- sogar später noch das EM-Finale gesehen- also alles gut.

Die Ijssel, schwierig zu beangeln, aber voller "Überraschungen" und: Ich komme wieder! Dann hoffe ich, dass das mal auch was wird mit den Zandern.:c
Gruß Flußkrebs


----------



## Flußkrebs (21. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der holländischen Grenze*

Erneuter Angriff auf die holländischen Stachelritter. Bericht folgt.


----------



## Flußkrebs (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der holländischen Grenze*

Samstag Ijssel- Raubfisch: kein Zupfer, Anfasser, Nachläufer ... mmpfff

Zu den Grundeln ne Überraschung: Die habe ich als Köfis gestippt. Waren vollgefressen mit Dreieckmuscheln,  obwohl die mitten in der Fischbrut standen, hatten die sich kein einziges Fischchen reingepfiffen.

Sonntag Apeldoornkanal mehrere gute Fische (Hechte und Barsche im Kraut) erspäht, aber die fanden ihr Versteck wohl schöner, als nach irgendwelchen Beuteimitaten zu schnappen.

Ein 80er Hecht spielte mit mir das Spiel, zeig mir was Du hast-
aber nur gucken-nicht anfassen:r

Na ja, den Karpfen und Brassen habe ich auch weiter das Sonnenbaden gegönnt. Nur ein Mini-Hecht erbarmte sich kurz vor Feierabend. Fast putzig, wie der hinter dem Mepps-Spinner herschoss. PS- den Spinner hatte ich mitten durch eine Barschschule (ca. 20 Tiere zwischen 15 und 20 cm) gezogen, die sich aber nicht weiter dran störten. 

Zum Kanal
Der Kanal ist bis zur Oberfläche mit Wasserpest zugewuchert, also immer nur kleine freie Wasserflächen. Hohes Schilf am Rand und reichlich Bäume mit wobblerfressenden Ästen #q .

Zweitens- überall Parkverbot bzw. keine offiziellen Parkplätze- als Hollandkenner also ein Fall von- ich probiers es erst gar nicht- der gefangene Fisch wird dann schnell zu teuer. 

Hatte leider keine "Krautköder" dabei, da ich eher an großen Fließgewässern bzw. befahrene Kanäle mit wenig Kraut angel. 

Also wird mal wieder shoppen nötig .

|uhoh: es läuft nicht wirklich gut, aber der Lerneffekt ist enorm.
Aber echt toll- Fische so auf Sicht zu fangen oder es zumindestens zu versuchen.


----------



## Flußkrebs (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der holländischen Grenze*

:vik:

Abschlussprüfung Apeldoornkanal bestanden!!

Nachdem der Knoten geplatzt ist konnten wir zu zweit über 30 Barsche und jeder einen Hecht (75cm und 70cm) fangen.
Mehr dazu hier:

Die Barsche wurden unter Brücken und aus Krautbänken heraus mit Mikrospinnern verführt.Kleine Unterhandwürfe, zwischen Kraut, Pfählen usw... schön zum Üben für meine Freundin, die seit einem Jahr infiziert ist. (...und kommt jetzt nicht auf die Idee, dass das medizinisch gemeint ist:r). 

Den ersten Hecht habe ich in einer Schilfbucht auf der gegenüberliegenden Kante kurz rauben gesehen. Die Bucht lag aber an einer ziemlich unzugänglichen Stelle ein ganzes stück entfernt von meinem Standort. Habe mich so nah wie möglich genähert (Schilfgürtel und Büsche stoppten meinen "Annäherungsversuch"). 

Deshalb war ein Gewaltwurf nötig um dort hin zu gelangen. Also den Spinnerbait gegen einen weiß/roten 11cm Sandra mit 20g Rundkopf gewechselt und mit Kraft rausgefeuert. Erster Wurf 5m zu kurz, also erneut raus gefeuert. Bucht getroffen, Wasserschwall beim Aufklatschen- Schnur strafft sich- Anhieb- HECHT!!!!!!:q 

Der sitzt, macht mächtig Druck nach unten. Und gibt Gas- es gibt jetzt eine 25 m Schneise, die in etwa krautfrei ist, wunderbare Sensenarbeit unter Wasser- nach der ersten Flucht konnte der Gegner wohl nicht mehr und ich konnte ihn ziemlich zügig in den Nahbereich drillen. Wütendes Kopfschütteln war nun die Antwort und der berühmte Hechtsprung wurde auch noch zum Besten gegeben. Kurz noch konzentriert gedrillt und auf Überraschungen gefasst ließ sich der Fisch doch ziemlich gut in den Kescher leiten.

Schnell versorgt, gemessen und schnell zurück ins Wasser mit dem 75cm großen Sensemann|wavey:.

Schöner Fang, hier haben Theorie und Umsetzung gepasst (bei den letzten Versuchen ging ja einiges schief...).

Platzwechsel:

Jetzt sollte noch Sie zu ihren ersten Hecht kommen. Durch die vorherigen Trips bekannt, lagen noch einige Hotspotts auf der Strecke. 

Doch es sollte anders kommen. Mir fiel beim Vorbeifahren ein großer Flachwasserbereich auf. Gewendet, angehalten und ins Wasser geluschert- He, HE-HECHT. Nur 1m von den Füßen entfernt, direkt an einem Einlauf von einem kleinen Graben.


Sie suchte sich einen Effzett-Spinner in Regenbogenfarben aus-beste Aussichten auf Erfolg- doch der Hecht wechselte den Standort kurz bevor Sie am Wasser war. Er stand jetzt 2m weiter unter weit überhängenden Büschen direkt am Ufer. Ein Kunstwurf war nötig um dort hin zu gelangen. (Gut das Sie vorher unter den Brücken mit den Barschen geübt hatte). Zu meiner Überraschung glückte der 1 Wurf und der Hecht nahm Anlauf- und schoss unter dem Spinner vorbei|kopfkrat.

Der Spinner kam nämlich plötzlich senkrecht aus dem Wasser- die Schnur war doch über einem Ästlein gelandet. Hecht dreht um, verschwindet im nahen Krautfeld und war nicht mehr gesehen:c. 

Dafür fesselte ein Trupp Barsche die Aufmerksamkeit meiner Süßen und ich streifte am Ufer entlang um den Hecht wiederzufinden. Schließlich machte ich ihn wieder aus- 
er hatte sich wieder unter die Büsche eingestellt.
#d STRÄFLICH!#d
Leider aber so, dass kein Köder vernünftig in die Nähe gebracht werden konnte.

Ja, nicht ganz fair, aber nun half ich etwas nach, indem ich mich am Ufer "bemerkbar" machte und zwar aus Richtung Krautfeld und das Erhoffte geschah!!! Ganz ruhig schwamm Meister Esox wieder zum ersten Platz zurück 

Nun stand der Hecht wieder wie auf dem Präsentierteller. Wurf, Köder schön geführt, verschwindet im Hechtmaul und wird wieder ausgespuckt.#d 

Aber der Hecht war wohl Anfängerfreundlich- er stellte sich wieder an seinen Platz- neuer Wurf- zack-er greift an fasst erneut zu und sie erstarrt, 1, 2, 3 sec und kein Anschlag - nix|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat. Jetzt musste ich etwas meckern und erinnerte Sie an das Anschlagen.|krach:

4. Versuch, ja ganz richtig. 4. VERSUCH!!! Bremseinstellung nochmal genau auf den Hecht und die Schnur abgestimmt, erneut das mit dem harten Hechtmaul und den Schraubstockbiss und die Notwendigkeit eines kräftigen Anschlags besprochen und weiter gehts: 

Der auf "versunkener Ast machende" Hecht beobachtet den Spinner auf sich zulaufen und schießt pfeilschnell drauf los, packt zu, beherzter Anhieb-DAS UNGLAUBLICHE PASSIERT- sie zieht den völlig ahnungslosen Meister Esox schnell die 3m bis über den Kescherrand: Petri zum ersten Hecht.:m#d:m

70 cm, aber ein Strahlen das unmessbar war:l.

Ein wunderschöner Trip, viele beißfreudige Fische und eine tolle Erinnerung an einen gelungenen Angelausflug.

PS: Nochmal ein besonderer Dank an den netten Hecht, der dies ermöglicht hat.


----------



## Flußkrebs (28. Juli 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der holländischen Grenze*

Hier noch die beiden Hübschen....


----------



## n1c0 (5. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln an der holländischen Grenze*

Schöne Berichte! Mehr Bilder wären super


----------

